# Funny 911 call



## ~Jester (Oct 3, 2014)

This is just to hilarious. "I think we're dead" XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnZb5wi_jsU


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ahhh, I remember the first time I got body stoned; freaked me the fuck out. Second time was awesome, though, because I knew what to expect.

But yeah, that guy is a moron if he thinks he was going to die from it... unless it was laced?


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 3, 2014)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ahhh, I remember the first time I got body stoned; freaked me the fuck out. Second time was awesome, though, because I knew what to expect.
> 
> But yeah, that guy is a moron if he thinks he was going to die from it... unless it was laced?



Yah I know, there are no related deaths to cannabis supposedly. The same definitely can't be said for alcohol yet it's glorified and marketed like crazy. Maybe since he confiscated it from some random person he wasn't sure I guess. Still don't know why he would of admitted to confiscating it and keeping it lol. 

I personally don't like "ingesting" cannabis products, gives me muscle twitches for some reason. It's supposedly good for a lot of chronic pain and nervous system related issues though.


----------

